# Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've gotten a lot of different advice about crossover points, and I was reading up on a lot of posts about where they should be set and why.

I, and probably many others would like to hear where you all set your crossover points and why. The make and model of your car helps too. We've all spent countless hours tuning, lets see what we all came up with. Lets try to keep it about the systems, not about our opinions on the guys system above us. 

I'll start:

2002 Mitsubishi Eclipse 

Sub: 12" IDMAX - HPF 63hz @ 30db slope
Mids: 6.5" Lotus Ref 165/1 - LPF 80hz @ 24db, HPF 2.5 hz @ 24db slope
Tweeters: 1" Lotus Ref RT25A - LPF 2k @ 12db slope

I do this because my car has a huge bulbus dash and little footroom, so kicks arent a good option for me. the 2k on the tweeters keeps the stage up and coherent, and the mids handle freqencies just above the x-over of the tweeters. It makes for a good blend. the 30db slope on the sub was exactly what was needed keep perfect up front bass with those 6.5 speakers.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

07 scion tc

single ported dayton ho ten - 63hz/24db
id oem mids - 80hz/12db to 2.5k/12db
seas neo alu tweeters - 2.5k/12db

i have everything crossed the way it is cause both the rta and my ears say its right for my drivers and install. 

the steep(ish) slope on the sub and small underlap between the sub and mids keeps the bass up front and makes it blend very well. to me on most music it sounds like i just have giant mid-basses up front. the sub kinda disappears. 

the crossover point between the mids and tweets is simply what gave the flattest response/transition on the rta. and it also happens to sound very smooth and pleasant to my ears. the mids are in the stock door locations and the tweets are on-axis in the kicks.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

I think you've got you're hpf and lpf mixed up.I'm sure it's just terminology as if it was actually the case things would sound well...confused.
Anyhow,my x-over points are as follows:Alpine Type-X mids bp [email protected]/oct(hp)[email protected]/oct(lp)Mounted in stock door location of a 98 Civic Sedan.Type-X Tweets hp [email protected]/oct.High/forward in doors.Front 6.5 2-way separates 150 watts per channel.(Zapco DC1000.4) IDQ10v3 2ohmdvc lp [email protected]/oct [email protected](JL500/1)


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



DanMan said:


> I think you've got you're hpf and lpf mixed up.I'm sure it's just terminology as if it was actually the case things would sound well...confused.
> Anyhow,my x-over points are as follows:Alpine Type-X mids bp [email protected]/oct(hp)[email protected]/oct(lp)Mounted in stock door location of a 98 Civic Sedan.Type-X Tweets hp [email protected]/oct.High/forward in doors.Front 6.5 2-way separates 150 watts per channel.(Zapco DC1000.4) IDQ10v3 2ohmdvc lp [email protected]/oct [email protected](JL500/1)


So you just kinda let the 50-90Hz range drop off?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

I set mine where it's appropriate for both drivers. The x-over point isn't magical. It simply has to work well for both drivers involved. The actual point will depend on which drivers you use. There is also some wiggle room in the set point. For example, midwoofer A paired to tweeter B may allow a x-over point anywhere between 2kHz and 4kHz. Setting closer to 2kHz may limit overall output due to the tweeter operating with higher excursion and eventually maxing out. However, the low x-over point is desirable in the sense that it doesn't require the mid to play so high and prevents beaming issues due to off-axis angle. The beaming can be alleviated through proper driver aiming though. Setting the x-over towards 4kHz lets the tweeter work easily and sing without limitation (except thermal). However, 4kHz is asking a lot of the midrange woofer. It might be playing everything from 80Hz to 4kHz, a lot of information to cover. There may be an uneven frequency response, distortion, or issues with control in the upper response. This can be worsened when you ask this same woofer to play very low and use up a lot of excursion. You start running into the fact that the woofer is trying to reproduce a 4kHz note while it's 5mm off center in one direction. How well can it do this before you get midrange clarity issues?

In the end, it's simply what fits. A lot of times, this is more trial and error than anything else. As well, since the frequency responses are generally NOT flat, you may also have to re- level balance both the woofer and tweeter to each other every time you change the x-over point or readjust EQing some around the x-over range to compensate for response behavior.

I've run anywhere from 1kHz to 5kHz between the mid and tweeter and anywhere between 40Hz and 200Hz between the woofer and sub. Many times I try a variety of x-over points for the same set of drivers to see where I like it best.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

In my 2006 Mustang GT, I set the JL Audio 13w6v2 @ 80 hz low pass 12db/octave and the Infinity Kappas are high passed @ 80 hz 24 db/octave off of my 25 to Life Power 1000. The 8" Shaker 500 midbass drivers in the door are also high passed @ 80 hz 12 db/octave from the Alpine CDA-9885.

The only thing I don't like is that the Infinity Kappa 682.7cfs have too harsh of a high end and the stock door location places the tweeters in the strangest spot. I will be swapping them out soon, but I will make sure that what I get fits PRIOR to ordering it!

My 1997 Civic sound system upgrade has become the demon child from the gates of hell.
Thus far, I have gone through the following in my Civic:

Memphis 16-PR1.5KD for sub - broken in shipping

Orion 250 SX for high end - two blown resistors before even powering the amp up. Sent to dB-r for repair.

Linear Power 1502IQ for high end - bad capacitor on right channel output stage causing distortion at low volume. About to go to TIPS.

Alpine type S for front doors - No mid-bass whatsoever!

CDT components - did not fit stock location

Two JL Audio 10w3v2s each in a .75 cubic foot sealed chamber = NO sub bass whatsoever, although they sound awesome from 50-80 hz.

Oops, sorry for going off topic.....


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



Lothar34 said:


> So you just kinda let the 50-90Hz range drop off?


maybe his car has a good sized cabin gain somewhere in between the two. if so, then there won't be an audible dip.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Originally Posted by Lothar34 View Post
So you just kinda let the 50-90Hz range drop off?

In all honesty,that's just where I am now.Chances are in reading this thread,when all is said and done,I will have tried many more X-over points as well as other changes.
I wish there was just one magic answer-but then again,what fun would that be?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

06 single cab sierra
sub-63 and down @24
mids-100-1600 @24
tweets-2000and up
Mids and tweets are in stock locations. Sub is in a downfiring console. All 5 speakers have the polarity reversed at the amp. Reason for the low crossover point on the tweeter is for a better polar response and the simple fact that my tweets can flat out SCREAM and beg for more when crossed low. Also like the more refined sound vs forcing the mids to play high with a shallow rolloff. The increased detail is nice too.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

06 Civic coupe


I'm using the 500/5's built-in crossovers. I'm using all 24db slopes because I'm using factory locations w/ no T/A, so I want as little frequency "overlap" between drivers as possible. I also don't want to stress my expensive RSD drivers.

Sub (Infinity Perfect 12 in 1.0ft^3): 30-67Hz @24
Mids (PG RSD65cs): 67-2.7kHz @24
Tweets (PG RSD): 2.7kHz @24

I'm using the 30Hz "subsonic" filter on the sub because I need to use all ~250w of my sub power efficiently, and I don't like rattling my car apart. Now I can wang on it all day and not break anything.

The mids are crossed as low as I can without rattling my door apart at (what I consider) loud listening levels. I tried crossing higher, and I felt like I really lost a lot of midbass impact that way.

Since I'm using the 500/5's crossovers, I can't set the mid LP/tweet HP independently. If I set it higher, the mids start to sound nasty (off axis and aluminum cones). By my calculations, my tweeters are out of phase at the listening position @ 675, 1350, and 2700Hz, which I think explains why, when I lower the x-over below 2.7k, I hear some nastiness from the tweeters. I might also just be stressing the drivers at that point.

I have everything in electrical phase except for the driver's side mid. I lost some midbass by flipping it, but it improved vocals and imaging.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



capnxtreme said:


> I also don't want to stress my *expensive RSD drivers*.


lol...


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

lol ive always wondered what the hell i should set my stuff at but i have

RE XXX 15s 50hz LP 12db
Hertz Hi Energy 8" midbass 50-~120hz BP 24db
CDT ES-07 midrange 200hz-4750hz BP 24db
Rockford FNX 25mm tweet 5k HP 12db


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> 06 single cab sierra
> sub-63 and down @24
> mids-100-1600 @24
> tweets-2000and up
> Mids and tweets are in stock locations. Sub is in a downfiring console. All 5 speakers have the polarity reversed at the amp. Reason for the low crossover point on the tweeter is for a better polar response and the simple fact that my tweets can flat out SCREAM and beg for more when crossed low. Also like the more refined sound vs forcing the mids to play high with a shallow rolloff. The increased detail is nice too.


where do you have those tweeters mounted?


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Fiat Grande Punto.Kickpanel install.

3way mode:
Mids, 6,5 Tonhalle paper cone woofers. 71/18 to 900/18.
DaytonRS52 dome midranges. 900/18 - 4k/18
Seas Neos Alu, 4khz/18 
Sub JL 12w1. 28-80hz/18db/oct. 4ms of time delay on the whole frontstage. Very important to get the bass up front!

In a 3 way is easy to keep each driver well into their passband. No extralow HP for any driver helps on keeping HD low even at high output.
I don't know why but I hate even order slopes in my car. Phasing issues?

A have a 2 way mode setup too:
Mids 80/18 to 3,2/6dB/oct. Tonhalle paper cone woofers.
These drivers has excellent off axis response and smooooth roll off. I came from the Seas CA18rnx, I never could get them right playing that high. Poorer off axis response and peaky midrange in comparition.
Seas Neos cames in at the same 4k/18dB.

The 2 way mode has softer midrange, less staging and less output potencial.
I like it at moderate levels, it just souds warm and easy.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

In my beemer wagon:

Sub - Exile Audio XP12 LP @ 80hz 24db 
Mid-bass - Polk Momo 6.5" [email protected] 12db, [email protected] 12db
Mid - Polk Momo 5.25" [email protected] 12db, [email protected] 12db
Tweet - Polk silk dome [email protected] 24db

Everything in this car was done by ear, and basically guestimating based on octave ranges that the speaker needed to play. I know what most of these speakers will do for frequency response, so I play around until it sounds right. I ended up with a pretty darn flat response out of this car when done, and I was happy with it, but new drivers will go in soon. I do NOT like the sound of speakers in the kick panel, feet cause too much sound field distortion.


In the Altima:

Sub(s) - ED 110V.2 [email protected] 24db
Mid-bass - Peerless SLS 6.5 [email protected] 24db [email protected] 12db
Mid - Hybrid L3 [email protected] 12db, lp 5k 12db
Tweet - Seas Neo [email protected] 12db

This car was tuned by driver spec. and RTA. Sounds pretty decent, but I never listen to it anymore, considering my wife drives it now. Such a shame that I'm stuck with the low end gear. Spent hours and hours of time testing, changing settings, etc etc in this car. If something didn't sound quite right to my ear, and the RTA said it was ok, I left it and listened for a few days to see if it was just my listening fatigue, because some days I'd be in the garage blasting music for 6-8 hours. You just lose some sensitivity after an hour or two.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Sub: 20hz @ 24dB slope – 40hz @ 12db slope
Midbass: 45hz @ 24dB – 200hz @ 24dB
Midrange: 200hz @ 24db – 3.2khz @ 24dB
Tweeter: 3.2khz @ 24dB – 20khz

Tweeter & midrange: These were initially set due to the driver’s spec’d Fs. That gave me a starting point. From there I listened to pink noise and test tones and would gradually increase volume at various x-over points and while listening for breakup. I also used the mfg’s FR plot to get an idea of what should be expected. 

The midbasses are AP’d so that allows me to let them play much lower than when in a door. Don’t be fooled, they hammer and do it while containing composure the entire time. The low end x-over point was chosen based on various music at a particular volume and I wanted to be sure the driver wouldn’t get out of control. The high end was pretty much set to where it blends well with the midrange. 

Subs are IB’d so can play fairly flat all the way down to 10hz if I remove the filter. I keep them at 20hz @ a steep slope to keep it safe. 12dB slope on the upper end with a small gap between that and the midbass x-over point seems to do a good job with blending. 


Also note that I do a lot of EQ cutting outside the x-over points to get better blending and less distortion. I didn't use an RTA for x-over points at all.


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

I do measurements for distortion and frequency response using Soundeasy, ears lie. Then make the crossover according to what the speakers will handle and what I'm trying to achieve. In so many cases, the speakers specs are not what they showin the publications. Yeah a tweeter may show a roll off at 1.5k, but below 2.5k the distortion is too high. It's a mix and match game.


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



Hernan said:


> Fiat Grande Punto.Kickpanel install.
> 
> 3way mode:
> Mids, 6,5 Tonhalle paper cone woofers. 71/18 to 900/18.
> ...



How are you doing with that crossover point between the mids and midranges? Was that difficult to set up, and how do you like those domes?


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

tweet 3.5 @ 18 slope
mid High pass 80 @ 12
mid low pass (driver side) 3.5 @ 12
mid low pass (pass side) 2.5 @ 12
sub 63 @ 18

I set everything by ear and this is what sounded best. 

I recently changed the pass side mid to 2.5 @12 because of a thread talking about beaming got me thinking. Figured I'd try it and it was definitely an improvement.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



BlueSQ said:


> How are you doing with that crossover point between the mids and midranges? Was that difficult to set up, and how do you like those domes?


I like it, no problem at all. The woofers have good off axis response at that frecuency and the domes plays effortless at that point. Blends nice. Both drivers are very close to each other.

The daytons are superb midranges from 600 to 5k. 

The crossovers points choosen are in fact very standard for a 3 way setup. 4 octaves for the woofer, 3,5 for the midrange, 3,5 for the tw. No compromises made, every driver is well within its passband. Good response and low distortion.

Even in a car, I has no sense to push the drivers to the limits. Compact tw hp at 2 khz, midbasses playing dow to 40 at the door... Domes playing down to 200hz... What's for? Staging? bass up front? Stressing the drivers is not the solution.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



Hernan said:


> I like it, no problem at all. The woofers have good off axis response at that frecuency and the domes plays effortless at that point. Blends nice. Both drivers are very close to each other.
> 
> The daytons are superb midranges from 600 to 5k.
> 
> ...


I'm driving with this current set-up but I don't care for the tweets being in the kick panel....tonality is great but staging slightly lacks. Staging is fairly good to great but passenger side, oddly enough, sucks...so much that it isn't worth keeping it this way. I'll have to put tweets back in stock position and cross the tweets lower. Its kind of a bummer too cuz the tonality is perfect.


----------



## pjonrob (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

I agree that ears may lie but it is your ears that do the job,not an expert here but i always set my stuff according to made my ears happy within reasonable limits.
I can see from the wide array of posts i have a LOT to learn here.


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

There is a huge variety of systems here, and I'm sure they all sound good. Im starting to notice more and more the problems other people are running into with kickpanel installs as far as tuning.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Car: 2004 Mitsu Eclipse
Sub: JL 12W6v2, 0-50 Hz, 24 dB slope
Midbass in doors: Hybrid Audio L8's, 50-140 Hz, 24 dB slope
Mids in kicks: Hybrid Audio L3's, 740-5.6 khz, 6 dB slope on bottom end, 24 dB on top end
Tweeter in A pillars: Hybrid Audio L1's, 5.6 khz, 24 dB slope

You may be wondering why the drastic difference between the L8's and the L3's. There is a nasty peak between 200-500 in my system and rather than eq'ing the hell out of it, I use the crossovers to eliminate it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



psycle_1 said:


> Car: 2004 Mitsu Eclipse
> Sub: JL 12W6v2, 0-50 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Midbass in doors: Hybrid Audio L8's, 50-140 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Mids in kicks: Hybrid Audio L3's, 740-5.6 khz, 6 dB slope on bottom end, 24 dB on top end
> ...


Gotta love those free bands of eq the crossover gives yaI use mine to get rid of a nasty peak in the midbass at around 80hz. Also have a big peak in the same range you do but have no choice but to use eq on that since I'm just running a 2-way front. This is in a single cab Sierra.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



psycle_1 said:


> Car: 2004 Mitsu Eclipse
> Sub: JL 12W6v2, 0-50 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Midbass in doors: Hybrid Audio L8's, 50-140 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Mids in kicks: Hybrid Audio L3's, 740-5.6 khz, 6 dB slope on bottom end, 24 dB on top end
> ...


Wow! Did you find that by ear first or RTA?

The most difficult point for me to get right is that one also. Going from a 8" MB to an 4" MR is kind of tricky in phase and T/A. If it's good it's great, if it's bad it's terrible.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Car: 2005 Ford Escape

Sub: ICON 12 sealed: 0-80 Hz, 12 dB slope
Midbass in doors: Lotus rw165/1: 80 hz (12db) to 2khz (24 db)
Tweeter in A pillars: Zapco ck, 2.5 khz, (12db)


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



FoxPro5 said:


> Wow! Did you find that by ear first or RTA?
> 
> The most difficult point for me to get right is that one also. Going from a 8" MB to an 4" MR is kind of tricky in phase and T/A. If it's good it's great, if it's bad it's terrible.


I noticed the congestion in the 200-500 range with my ears, but used my RTA to doublecheck what I was hearing.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



> Car: 2004 Mitsu Eclipse
> Sub: JL 12W6v2, 0-50 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Midbass in doors: Hybrid Audio L8's, 50-140 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Mids in kicks: Hybrid Audio L3's, 740-5.6 khz, 6 dB slope on bottom end, 24 dB on top end
> Tweeter in A pillars: Hybrid Audio L1's, 5.6 khz, 24 dB slope


Wow that is VERY interesting. I'll definitely try that out then and see if I can get away with it too. A kickpanel with a dome mid and tweet is a lot stealthier than a 6.5" component set down there. I'll be trying out 8" Peerless SLS high in the doors, Morel CDM-54 2.5" dome mid and DLS Iridium 1" dome tweet in the kicks. I honestly didn't think it would be possible to mate the 8" driver to a 2.5" dome mid, but if you got away with bandpassing the mid that high, then it's definitely worth a try...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Ride: 2000 GMC Sierra Z71 stepside Ext cab. w/a 2" lift............... to the rear seat.

HU" Eclipse CD8455 doing the Xover functions in 3 way active.
Tweets: Memphis PR series, HP- 3.15K Hz at 24 dB/oct (one of the PG RSD tweets died)
Mids: PG RSD 6.5 HP- 63 Hz at 12 dB/oct, LP- 3.15K Hz at 24 dB/oct
Subs: 2 TREO SSi12.22's, LP- 63 Hz at 24 dB/oct

Why? Because after RTAing the system, that's what gets me the flattest response for SQ. I then use the Audio Control DQS for the rest and the 10 band in the HU for different styles of music.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Currently:
IDQ15 - up to 50hz (24dB)
L6 - 40hz to 250hz (damn pioneer restrictions!) currently 24dB
L4 - 250 to 4k currently 24dB
R1 - 4k up currently 24dB


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*



psycle_1 said:


> Car: 2004 Mitsu Eclipse
> Sub: JL 12W6v2, 0-50 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Midbass in doors: Hybrid Audio L8's, 50-140 Hz, 24 dB slope
> Mids in kicks: Hybrid Audio L3's, 740-5.6 khz, 6 dB slope on bottom end, 24 dB on top end
> ...


Ancient chinese secret... Isn't it?


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

tweeters vifa d26 hp at 3150hz 12db
mids vifa p17 hp at 80hz lp at 3150hz 12db
sub jl audio w7-8 lp at 80h 6db

so far i like it this way the most


----------



## balane (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

2005 Sonata

Kicker R25 tweeters, Forward upper half of doors. 3.15kHz @ 12db

Focal Polyglass 6.5 midbass, Forward lower doors. 63Hz @ 12b to 2.6kHz @ 12db

JL 12W3V2-4, 16Hz @ 18db to 50Hz @ 18db

Trial and error, by ear, to this point. Still working on it. When some vocalists, Geddy Lee being a good example, sing the midrange frequencies are a bit overwhelming, piercing and irritating. I'm trying to work this out now.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

a/d/s 12" [email protected]
thesis 6.5" [email protected]
thesis 3" [email protected]
thesis 1.5" tweeters [email protected]

ABed many crossover points. These sound best to me given my speaker locations. Dip around 315, had to eq it out. Everything else flows smoothly.


----------



## henryz (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

Car: BMW 325i
HU: Stock (Alpine CD53 with Aux)
Speakers installed:
JL 12w0 in bandpass box (1)
JL 8w7 in sealed box (1)
Boston Pro 6.5 in front doors and rear deck (4)
DLS 2.5 in doors (4)
Boston Pro 1" tweets in front pillars and rear deck (4)
Amps:
JL 500.1 (1)
JL 350.4 (2)

I recently purchased a MiniDSP 2x8 and am blown away by the improvement over my passive crossover setup. I added a DC/DC converter and a line isolator. I'm still dialing in the crossover points, but thus far I am extremely impressed with sonic quality and non-existent injected system noise.

Linkwitz-Riley X-over points in MiniDSP, dialed from a laptop in the front seat:
Subs 20 Hz @ 48 dB - 100 Hz @ 48 dB
Lows 100 Hz @ 48 dB - 500 Hz @ 24 dB
Mids 500 Hz @ 24 dB - 3500 Hz @ 12 dB
Tweets 3500 Hz @ 12 dB - flat

I performed the install myself with no prior experience.
Any advice on improvements?


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Crossover point thread: Tell us how you set your x-overs in your network & why*

'07 Mazdaspeed3. System set by ear, for my preferences when the car is moving.

SI BM12, hatch: 100hz/24db + 200hz/12db (cascaded lowpass)
H-Audio Ebony Mids, doors: 100hz/18db to 2khz/12db
Polk SR Ring Radiator Tweets, sail panels: 4khz/24db

I've tried many, many different settings and keep coming back to this one. Cascaded lowpasses on the sub lets me get some snap out of it without the drone. Mids sound dirtier playing any lower than 100hz, 18db slope gives the best phase relation to the sub. The gap between mids/tweets is due to my ear's sensitivity in that range at higher volumes (maybe it could also be due to location of mids?). Tweets are unhappy playing any lower. I'll be going to a 3-way front stage in the near future, so I'll get to try a bunch of different things all over again. My roommate thinks I'm a little crazy...


----------

